# Binding a POSIX thread to a core



## jwmacgillivray (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm writing a threaded application that reads a Myricom Sniffer10G network card. The card distributes packets to ring buffes in userland, one buffer/thread.  From Myricom's docs:

"With NUMA-predominant architectures on many-core systems, the primary architectural goal  of multi-ring Sniffer is to minimize the amount of pressure on memory coherency protocols. As such, we also encourage users to bind threads/rings to particular cores to ensure that packet analysis can remain as close as possible to the memory that contains the packet."

How do I do bind a thread to a core?


----------



## Alt (Jul 9, 2010)

man 2 cpuset


----------

